# Experienced HCC Coder - Looking for remote full or part-time employement



## sherihiggins (Mar 31, 2014)

Sheri Higgins
Sherrills Ford, NC ?28673
H-828-478-2355 ? C-910-624-8570 ? Sherihojna@yahoo.com

MAJOR QUALIFICATIONS
? Certified Professional Coder (CPC) -AAPC 
? Remote Medical Billing Experience
? Two years of hands-on experience working in Hospital Medical Billing
? Computer ? MS Office Suite, SSI, AS400/DAR/PULSE, ClaimIQ, HPF, Kronos, MAP, ReconEdge, Revenue Cycle Pro, Encoder Pro 

CODING AND BILLING EXPERTISE
? Coding Outpatient/Inpatient and Physician Office HCC Coding ? ICD-9-CM 
? Billing Outpatient/Inpatient Hospital -UB04 ? ICD-9-CM ? CPT? HCPC ? DRG

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Verisk Health (Insight Global ? Contract) ? Richmond, VA
Remote Medical Coder | November 2013 ? February 2014
? HCC Coding ? ICD-9-CM
? Coding Chronic Condition codes for Medicare Supplement Companies
? Coding Inpatient Claims from Discharge Summary, History and Physical, Operative Reports, Consults, Progress Reports
? Coding Outpatient Claims from Emergency Department Records, History and Physical, Operative Reports, Observation Reports
? Coding Physicians Charts 
? Coded only face-to-face encounters provided by acceptable provider specialties as required by CMS.

Health Management Associates ? Mooresville, NC
Billing Specialist | January 2012 ? November 2013
? Successfully ensures all hardcopy billing services for eight hospitals in NC, SC, AL and PA are billed in a timely manner
? Obtains all UB04s for nine RSC hospitals and reviews for proper billing or distribution to staff
? Working the unbilled report daily for workers compensation and Government financial classes
? Ensures that all information is correct including rev codes, CPT codes, HCPC and charges before validating claims 
? Edits all claim corrections into Pulse and/or SSI before billing
? Adds correct adjustments/discounts for all appropriate groups prior to billing
? Attaches and prepares appropriate claim documents for billing i.e.: explanation of benefits, itemized billing, medical records and proper/required forms for billing

3M PolyMask (Aerotek ? Contract)-Conover, NC         	
ADM Receptionist | October 2011 ? December 2011
? Matching order sets
? Proof Reading Purchase Orders, Invoices and Shipping Lists
? Confirming Shipments in COMS Database
? Filing 

2011 Jan-June Took college classes for Medical Coding and Billing
2009 - 2010 Closed Company and relocated to Mooresville, NC

Carolina Vinyl Products/CVP Racing - Fayetteville, NC 	
Office Assistant/Owner | May 2004 ? June 2009
? Account Payables/Receivables
? Bookkeeping/Collections
? Data Entry in MAS90 for all billing issues for Vinyl Siding Business
? Scheduling Travel Arrangements for IHRA and NHRA Drag Racing Events/Crew  

Delphi (Continental Design & Engineering, Contract) - Troy, MI	
COP (Central Order Processing) Sales Specialist/Analyst | June 2002 ? December 2003
? Contract and Quote Analyst for GM, Delphi Safety and Cockpit, Delphi Packard Electric, AI Sheveport, ASC, Autrans, Collins & Aikman, DBM, Flambeau Corporation and Johnson Controls, Inc. 
? Price File Maintenance - Maintaining Pricing, Annual Reductions, EWO Price Changes and Metal Weight Changes 
? Maintaining Monthly Metal Escalations on Current Contracts 
? Create and change customer material information Records, Base Pricing, Metal Pricing, Contracts, Schedule   Agreements 
? Investigate, Resolve and Process Inbound Customer Discrepancy Errors for Sales Related Issues 
? Pricing Reports  
? Notify Specific Departments for Retro Billing, Adding New Material, Discrepancies on Contracts

EDUCATION
Mitchell Community College ? Medical Coding and Terminology ? Statesville, NC ? 2011
Sienna Heights University ? Bachelor of Fine Art ? Adrian, MI ? 1994

ADDITIONAL CAPABILITIES
? Highly motivated personality with positive approach
? Detailed orientated, good work ethics, and dependable 
? Excellent time management and organizational skills
? Excellent written and verbal communication skills 
? Fast and accurate learner


----------

